# ED Coding ICD-9



## ivorytofu@hotmail.com (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi,

I was hoping someone could help me. I am looking for a webinar course for ICD-9 coding for the ED. I found one at Coding Metrix but they have discontinued that one. Has anyone on here taken or ran across one of these lately.  I am having difficulty in finding much of anything to do with ED, how do you keep if your CEU's for the CEDC?

Thanks


----------



## jimbo1231 (Dec 15, 2011)

*ICD Coding for ED*

The CEDC curriculum on this site has a module on ICD-9 coding. There are consultants out there like Todd Thomas and Caral Edelberg who do trianing which includes ICD-9 coding.
But ICD-9 coding for the ED is pretty much based on the ICD-9 guidelines like all diagnostic coding. If there is a big difference it is that sometimes there is not an adequate final DX in the ED so signs and symptoms are often used. And of course E coding is common.

Jim


----------



## Sueedwards (Dec 19, 2011)

Also now it is looking for 4 E codes with each account:  Place of occurance; injury code; activity doing during the injury; and if it was working - making money - or recreational.


----------

